# Interesting Piece in the Washington Post



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

End presidential term limits - The Washington Post

I don't see anything actually happening because this is an opinion piece and the Republicans control the House, but I think this is something politically minded people need to keep an eye on...


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

I think you meant Washington COMPOST.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Ending term limits won't happen. We need to keep an eye on minimizing the damage he can do as a lame duck and selecting a better replacement.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't forget that the idea of repealing the XXII amendment to the Constitution was floated about three years ago. They were talking about letting Slick Willie run for a third term. Don't think the bunch wouldn't do it if they thought they could get away with it. Just wait until they talk about the Enabling Acts and see where we go


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

If this ever happens well be worst then china korea and cuba.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Since when has the constitution or congress been a mitigating factor in the decision making of this administration? Is it far fetched, sure it is. But with this administration and democrat controlled senate, I don't think there is a bottom to how low they might be willing to go. Further more I don't think there are enough voters that care either, I mean the majority thought Obama was doing a good enough job to rate a second term. What does that say about the American people?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This comes up every time someone wins a second term. With obummers approval rating at sub 40 I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

With the huge number of low information voters in America, it wouldn't surprise me in the least. With George Bush there were more than a few times I would have liked to have wrapped my hands around his scrawny little neck and wrung it till the cows came home. After 4 years of Jimmy Carter malaze, I thought there could never be a possibility of electing someone that incompititent agian. I was WRONG!!! Not only was I WRONG, WE DID IT TWICE!!!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Since when has the constitution or congress been a mitigating factor in the decision making of this administration? Is it far fetched, sure it is. But with this administration and democrat controlled senate, I don't think there is a bottom to how low they might be willing to go. Further more I don't think there are enough voters that care either, I mean the majority thought Obama was doing a good enough job to rate a second term. What does that say about the American people?


I don't think that many people thought Obama was good enough. They simply realized Romney would be worse.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I don't think that many people thought Obama was good enough. They simply realized Romney would be worse.


I think there is a branch of conservatives (that I've decided to be part of by the way) that is so sick of the Republican party running democrat-lites that we'd rather take our medicine quickly than just sip on it and deal with the nasty taste for a longer period of time...

I argue that there are non-voters who are more informed than the average R/D voter...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

If anything we need to have term limits on congress as a whole. Get rid of our "ruling class".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Career politicians are a major part of the problem.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Constitutionally the amendment will never be overturned, since I doubt the states would ever vote for it.
That being said; is it possible we could have some false flag event shortly before the 2016 elections which the government could use to declare martial law and "postpone" the elections? 
Does anyone believe it couldn't happen?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

If Obama decided he wants to be Emperor for life what would he have to do? Repeal a constitutional amendment. Could that happen? I really don't know. Are there enough people who would vote in a Demoncrat majority in 2014 on a national and state level? I don't know. Is organizing for Amerika that powerful? I don't know. 
What other way could he do it? 
Well, he could pack a DC appeals court, then make a challenge to the constitutionality of the 22nd amendment, and when his stacked court calls the 22nd unconstitutional, and if it goes to the Supreme Court John Roberts can cast the deciding vote. 
That's if those legal slicksters even do it in time for SCOTUS to review it. It would be up to a stacked DC court on whether or not to place a hold on their decision till SCOTUS could review it. So it is completely possible for a stacked DC court to "fundamentally change" our country.
I think it is completely reasonable to believe Obama could win another term.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A coup would be all it would take. He is already stacking the military. Do you think the majority would say anything more than oh well?


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah I don't know about any of that... sure getting rid of generals helps him out, but that doesn't change the fact that rank and file military are largely conservative...

It's all conjecture at this point. I haven't listened to much talk radio recently as I've been doing the 9-5 thing, but I remember Glenn Beck had an interesting point recently: 

With progressives, you can't look at where the target is now. You've gotta anticipate where it's going. Much of what they propose on its face isn't so bad, but when you consider the larger pattern, it's much worse. 

I really don't know if this is going anywhere, but like I said, it's important to keep your eye on such things...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> I really don't know if this is going anywhere, but like I said, it's important to keep your eye on such things...


I guess that's why we prep.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

The strongest argument for term limits is the situation we now have in Congress. Professional politicians for the most part haven't helped. Both the Democrats and the Republicans have lost sight of how to get the business of the Country done for the people. 

I strongly favor term limits for the Presidency and would like to see term limits begun for Congress.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would rather see Libertarians in office. We can vote out the dems and reps and keep putting more of the same in place but we are going to keep getting the same thing we have now. The only way out is the Libertarian way - bck to the constitutional restrictions on the federal government.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Yah don't think it will happen ...People see Obama as the failure he is..and his creditability will only get worse from this point on..Just my humble opinion..I did vote for Romney due to the fact i knew what kind of liar Obama was. He was worst then average politician.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> If anything we need to have term limits on congress as a whole. Get rid of our "ruling class".


I agree 100%


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I believe in the principle of "giving the power to the people". I do believe we should be able to vote on a third term if we choose to do so, because, you know, power to the people.. But, we all know that a lot of people cannot be trusted to be competent, unfortunately... we all know that the government has plans for us, whether we have a say in it or not... 
What I am saying is, its a good principle, but Obama obviously doesnt need a third term and I would be fearful of people voting just to vote for their party, rather than on the competency of the candidate or not.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> I believe in the principle of "giving the power to the people". I do believe we should be able to vote on a third term if we choose to do so, because, you know, power to the people.. But, we all know that a lot of people cannot be trusted to be competent, unfortunately... we all know that the government has plans for us, whether we have a say in it or not...
> What I am saying is, its a good principle, but Obama obviously doesnt need a third term and I would be fearful of people voting just to vote for their party, rather than on the competency of the candidate or not.


But, let me also say, that we should be able to vote them TF out before the term ends.


----------

